# TTS ordered



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Just ordered a basic spec TTS manual, Sepang Blue, Tech Pack, Comfort Pack, Matrix LED Headlights and Hold Assist.

All in for £43,700, no chance of any discount 

Test drove the 2.0 TFSI Quattro S-Line with 20"s, very nice and quick but despite best efforts even with the TC off could not feel any rear bias or get it to drift.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats on the order, what leather colour did you go with, I'm liking the Express Red.
I think it would work great with Sepang.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Excellent, Sepang does look lovely. Have you gone for the standard 19" alloys? Any idea on likely delivery date? I too didn't get any discount (other than Gardx FOC) but expect that I'll have to wait a while longer than you for delivery!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

can_quattro said:


> Congrats on the order, what leather colour did you go with, I'm liking the Express Red.
> I think it would work great with Sepang.


I'm liking it too!!  :wink:


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice. I put my preferred spec into the Configurator and it came out over £46k - ouch!


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Standard alloys and black leather, only seen the express red on the configurator and not in a car. The demo had rotor grey.
The order should be open for any mods for a few weeks until I get a build date, like the privacy, cruise and red calipers just couldn't justify the extra spend.
Delivery should be next April/May.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

ChrisTTS said:


> Standard alloys and black leather, only seen the express red on the configurator and not in a car. The demo had rotor grey.
> The order should be open for any mods for a few weeks until I get a build date, like the privacy, cruise and red calipers just couldn't justify the extra spend.
> Delivery should be next April/May.


In case you have not seen good pictures of Express Red, see here:
http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... 2C%20Spain

The Red stitching on the dash, door, and console that comes with Express Red Leather looks really sharp.


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Thanks, that's really useful.

Also liking the nano grey


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

can_quattro said:


> ChrisTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Standard alloys and black leather, only seen the express red on the configurator and not in a car. The demo had rotor grey.
> ...


Now that is VERY interesting can_quattro as I have selected the 'extended leather package in colour co-ordinated leather' (only £83.33 more) but if the red stitching is there already then perhaps I am better off without the extra red? Is the console leather on the pictures you show? I also note the stitching on the express red seating is grey but it looked red on the configurator when I looked at it when selecting mine. Back to the drawing board I think as I also switched the 'interior elements in quartz lacquer anthracite' for silver (this would save me a further £208.33 if I dropped that too). Money is not the issue but perhaps a more subtle interior would be better. I really wish the configurator was more detailed when trying to resolve issues like this! :?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

The UK configurator seems to match the pictures from Spain that I provided the link to.
It would seem the red stitching (doors, dash, console) comes without opting for the extended leather in colour coordinated leather.
My personal opinion is that it looks better without the extra red pieces. 
The pictures in the link show that the stitching on the seats is indeed grey, there are a couple really good close-ups.
Regarding the seat inserts I prefer them in the anthracite with the red seats, allowing the focus on the red leather.
So for once, I think the nicer look saves some cash in two places.

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... ey-577.jpg


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

can_quattro said:


> The UK configurator seems to match the pictures from Spain that I provided the link to.
> It would seem the red stitching (doors, dash, console) comes without opting for the extended leather in colour coordinated leather.
> My personal opinion is that it looks better without the extra red pieces.
> The pictures in the link show that the stitching on the seats is indeed grey, there are a couple really good close-ups.
> ...


I agree with the comments above but when I look at the configurator on full screen the stitching on the seats looks red but I can at least see glimpses of red stitching on the doors, dash and console! Need to check the brochure to clarify stitching on seats.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

can_quattro said:


> Congrats on the order, what leather colour did you go with, I'm liking the Express Red.
> I think it would work great with Sepang.


I opted not to go red with sepang - the dealer put the red up on the full 3d configurator in the showroom and it doesnt go / work for me. Sporty red stripe combined with black yes


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Great spec, now the hard part - the wait.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

cheechy said:


> can_quattro said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the order, what leather colour did you go with, I'm liking the Express Red.
> ...


I agree with you in respect of Sepang. I hope it goes okay with Glacia but I think I will now omit the extended leather in Express Red now I know that it has red stitching instead. I will pop in to dealer tomorrow but what's the bet he hasn't got the 3D configurator!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Good luck with the dealer.

Personally I'm amazed that people are spending North of £45k and they aren't even sure what they are getting, let alone what the car drives like.

Audi must think they have a licence to print money at the moment, introducing a new car, not allowing test drives for weeks but expecting orders to flow in, when they can't even confirm what the final product ordered will actually look like.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Shug750S said:


> Good luck with the dealer.
> 
> Personally I'm amazed that people are spending North of £45k and they aren't even sure what they are getting, let alone what the car drives like.
> 
> Audi must think they have a licence to print money at the moment, introducing a new car, not allowing test drives for weeks but expecting orders to flow in, when they can't even confirm what the final product ordered will actually look like.


Order amended, hopefully for the last time, but still no idea of build week and probably won't know for a month or two yet. I suspect that the prices are a little on the high side but the improvements on the new model are fairly significant in terms of performance, technology and basic specification. I have no choice but to accept the limitations that my dealer has not being a class A dealer but my sales rep is good so I will put myself in his hands. Hoping to test drive a 2.0Q in the coming weeks if it makes its way over from Jersey.


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Just got my invite for the TT event/track day at Rockingham. Will see how good the 2.0 TFSI is or maybe the TTS you never know


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

ordered mine today cant wait.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

melauditt said:


> ordered mine today cant wait.


what did you order and what build week did you get?


----------

